# Nexus 7 2012 wifi tablet help



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

I recieved a tablet from a friend and i want to try to revive it and i can only get to this is there any way to fix without sending it in?


----------



## ShortJames98 (May 19, 2016)

I think flashing it using Odin would be your best bet. Take a look at this; http://bit.ly/1W4ZIXq


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

It will not go into bootloader mode, it is stuck in recovery mode. When i try to install/flash it will not read device on my computer


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

pressing the right sequence of buttons?

The Android menu screen is an overlay over the recovery menu. To bring the menu to the foreground, you need to press in this order:

Press/Hold Power, Press/Release VolUp, Release Power

This post has all the info on how to enter bootloader, recovery, etc. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397282


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

Again can only access sideload... will not reboot into bootloader menu


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

When i try to install via sideload it always says installation failed


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

FrankL92 said:


> When i try to install via sideload it always says installation failed


each device differs depending impacts of use .. but on mine i had to unlock the bootloader and used this guide. see link.
http://www.androidcentral.com/how-manually-upgrade-your-nexus#slide2


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

this is what i get even though the tablet is hooked up to the PC, i get the waiting for any device even though it says its connected ?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

its looking for the device and without the correct drivers this will not succeed. this vid with a similar issue and offers a guide for android drivers for a pc. it may help to go a step further.


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

this is all it show for adb.. if i do fastboot commands it just says no device found


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

i would restart the device after a restart of the pc/laptop

but i see youve downloaded the drivers and looks as though you have successfully set up ADB on your machine. this link offers more info and moves onto page 3 with guidance for android devices. see link:
http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/07/30/how-to-set-up-adb-fastboot-with-android-sdk/3/


----------



## FrankL92 (May 19, 2016)

I have tried to do the vol up down and power and all it does is show google then go to the android with the red triangle and no command


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

FrankL92 said:


> I have tried to do the vol up down and power and all it does is show google then go to the android with the red triangle and no command


was the pc rebooted and then the device rebooted as in the steps offered in the link, shown in page 2,3...
i would advise earlier steps need retracing though, the screenshots show as in the steps (in the link). are the commands running as admin...

its come along way but its dependent on the device, unfortunately. but due to the fiddly nature of the vol buttons, etc. it may need another recap of the steps.
see the link also the 'easiest methods'
http://lifehacker.com/the-easiest-way-to-install-androids-adb-and-fastboot-to-1586992378

a more recent abd and fastboot link
http://thenextdigit.com/22931/setup-adb-fastboot-android-sdk-windows-quickest-method/


----------

